# how do you create hills



## Patrice (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, 
for my new set-up, I want to create some hills. for this, I am looking for good ways to do it and make sure the hills will last and not crumble. 

do you have idea of how I can do this?


----------



## Fome (Oct 29, 2006)

Someone on here named Wiste made a really neat "hilly" aquascape. This was more drastic than simple gradiants used in most aquascapes.

I think the thread showed the infrastructure of the hill as well.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Someone on here named Wiste made a really neat "hilly" aquascape.


Thanks. I am not sure the method I used would be considered practical.

Hills can be created using terraces. Here is a link that describes how to create a terraced effect.
Aqua Botanic - Secrets To Dutch Aquascaping

Hills can be created with rocks. Hills are often used in an Iwagumi scape.

Here are some notes from an article in TFH:
An Iwagumi is a layout using only rocks as composition material.
A basic Iwagumi uses three rocks of different shapes. Another group with different sizes may be used. Keep the orientation of rocks uniform to display massive currents.

Mounding some substrate material around the rocks can make them appear as if they are connected underground.

Put down a thin layer of the substrate then pour nutrient rich soil between the rocks. 
Arrange a number of small rocks around an Iwagumi to create a natural affect.


----------



## Patrice (Mar 8, 2006)

great, thx. I'll see what I can do with that. 
there is also that technique someone propose me on an other forum that look easy to do: aquatropique sorry it's french but the pictures tells all.


----------

